# Problem to deactivate lvm snapshot volumes

## FrancoisVal

Hello everybody,

I am using LVM snapshots to make backup of my system and I always have a problem to remove these. LVM always complains that it can't remove an open logical volume. However, the snapshot is unmounted when I try to remove it. It seems it's only possible to remove the snapshot if the corresponding volume is deactivated. So, I am forced to boot on a live cd to remove the snapshot of my root partition. Is this really normal ?

I already had that problem a long time ago and I thought it was solved if a do a sync before removing the snapshot. It seems it's no more sufficient. I am using LVM 2.02.56-r2, udev 149 and kernel 2.6.33.2

Does anybody have an idea about this problem ?

----------

